# "High Demand Area"?????



## uber? (Sep 21, 2016)

last night i was driving around galeria area and got a promt from uber " proceed to High Demand Area" at Hermann park...i went as instructed and 25 + min of waiting and still no ping! 

What Uber meant by " High Demand Area"? 

Is this where you have 1 thousand riders and 2 thousand uber drivers ? and will be a lottery who gets the ride?

Has Uber grown soo big that it doesn't care for the drivers? earnings, gas, car maint, time wasted... as long as they have a car for their riders? regardless if drivers don't earn at all? or maybe $4.40 for 1+ hr of driving? because we drivers seem to outnumber riders? 

If so, we are screwed!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

You drove 25 min because uber said so? oh boy never ever trust a text from uber I'd rather trust a squirrel with my nuts


----------



## uber? (Sep 21, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> You drove 25 min because uber said so? oh boy never ever trust a text from uber I'd rather trust a squirrel with my nuts


actually leasone learned, i waited with my car engine off but still you are right 25+ min is crap, a big crap!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

uber? said:


> last night i was driving around galeria area and got a promt from uber " proceed to High Demand Area" at Hermann park...i went as instructed and 25 + min of waiting and still no ping!
> 
> What Uber meant by " High Demand Area"?
> 
> ...


Common sense. Uber sent you and another 5,000 drivers that same message. If only 25% of the drivers listened and drove to that area... yeah, winning the lottery has better odds.

Lesson learned, the hard way. Hopefully you didn't have to dead mile back.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

They used this after a concert recently. It wasn't that helpful.


----------



## uber? (Sep 21, 2016)

yeah you're right! and the grim part was i was driving the night for 3 hours and only 2 rides and $9.94...and had $20 gas


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

The concert eventually had a large surge for me, but they were only short trips, so it really wasn't the uber lotto that I hoped for.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

uber? said:


> yeah you're right! and the grim part was i was driving the night for 3 hours and only 2 rides and $9.94...and had $20 gas


OUCH!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

uber? said:


> actually leasone learned, i waited with my car engine off but still you are right 25+ min is crap, a big crap!


 well think about it, 10,000 drivers got that same text, if anything go the other direction lol


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

uber? said:


> i went as instructed


My sheep friend, you'll soon learn that you should always, always, _always _do exactly the opposite of what Uber "instructs" you to do.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Lol don't be a sucker. Read on this site so you know how to get pings and make money in your area. No different than Uber recruiting drivers for NYC and then saturation causing a lot of us to miss the highest surges while only some people bit on the 8xs.


----------

